# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته مهندسی راه آهن

## Mahsa.Nzr

مهندسی راه آهن

هدف

امروزه حمل و نقل ریلی با شكل آغازین و ابتدایی آن بسیار متفاوت است و هركشوری برای استفاده و حفظ این صنعت عظیم كه نقش مهمی در توسعه حمل و نقل و در نتیجه پیشرفت كشور دارد، باید از متخصصان كارآمد در صنعت راه آهن بهره گیرد. به عبارت دیگر هدف از تاسیس رشته مهندسی راه آهن این است كه با توجه به نیاز صنعت حمل و نقل ریلی، انسان های محققی را تربیت كنیم تا در مرحله اول از عمیق تر و بزرگ تر شدن فاصله خود با كشورهای صنعتی جلوگیری كرده و در مرحله بعد به ترمیم این شكاف بپردازیم.

توانایی*های مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه

درس ریاضی در رشته مهندسی راه*آهن مانند سایر رشته*های مهندسی از اهمیت بسیاری برخوردار است. اما علاوه بر قوی بودن در دو درس ریاضی و فیزیك ، دانشجوی رشته مهندسی مرتبط با راه*آهن باید توانایی مدیریت را داشته و از روابط اجتماعی خوبی برخوردار باشد.

دانشجوی مهندسی سازه های ریلی راه*آهن باید سخت*كوش، جدی و مقاوم بوده و آمادگی كار در هر شرایطی را داشته باشد چون كار اصلی یك مهندس سازه های ریلی در بیابان ، دشت، كویر و كوهستان است و فردی كه وارد این رشته می*شود باید به كارهای اجرایی علاقمند باشد.

همچنین اگر یك مهندس رشته های راه*آهن برخورد اجتماعی خوبی داشته باشد، می*تواند در محیط كار خود باعث خلاقیت كارگران و كارمندانی شود كه در زیرنظر او فعالیت می*كنند. همچنین تسلط به زبان انگلیسی و كامپیوتر یك امتیاز مهم برای دانشجوی این رشته است و چنین فردی راحت*تر می*تواند جذب بازار كار شود. دانشجویانی در رشته مهندسی حمل و نقل ریلی موفق می*شوند كه به جامعه*شناسی علاقمند باشند چون این رشته بیشتر به فاكتورهای انسانی در صنایع می*پردازد تا فاكتورهای تكنولوژیكی.

نكات تكمیلی

در سال 76 برای اولین*بار در خاورمیانه، دانشكده مهندسی راه*آهن در دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران تأسیس شد و در سه رشته مهندسی دانشجو پذیرفت. امروزه دیگر علوم متوقف نمی*شوند تا بر مبنای یكسری برداشتهای ثابت بتوان درباره آنها تصمیم گرفت. بلكه همه*چیز به سرعت تغییر می*كند و می*بایستی متناسب با نیازها، آمادگی لازم را به دست آورد.

حمل و نقل نیز یكی از عوامل اصلی و تعیین كننده در دنیای امروز است كه در اقتصاد، فرهنگ و در همه شؤون اجتماعی جوامع ، نقش چشمگیر و حیاتی دارد و در میان انواع حمل*ونقل، حمل*ونقل ریلی از مزیت*های بسیاری برخوردار است و كشورهای صنعتی و نیمه*صنعتی از گذشته*های دور به این پدیده پرارزش پرداخته و شبكه حمل و نقل خود را با حمل و نقل ریلی تجهیز كرده*اند. تاجایی كه امروزه خیلی از كشورها به مرحله*ای رسیده*اند كه چندان به دنبال توسعه كمّی نیستند بلكه به دنبال هماهنگ كردن و همسو كردن صنعت حمل و نقل ریلی با دیگر پدیده*های علمی و صنعتی پیشرو مانند الكترونیك و سیستم*های ارتباط جمعی می*باشند.

در واقع هدف آنها رسیدن سریع از مبدا به مقصد و امكان جابه*جایی پرحجم مسافر و كالا است. اما متاسفانه كشور ما ، در زمینه این صنعت فاصله زیادی با كشورهای پیشرفته دارد و طبق بررسی علت اصلی این فاصله، نبود متخصصان صاحب*نظر و متخصص در این صنعت می*باشد.

معرفی گرایش*های مقطع کارشناسی

مهندسی ماشین های ریلی

این رشته بستری مشابه مهندسی مكانیك داشته و بیانگر فن*آوری و علوم و روشهای بهره*گیری از مهارتها در بكارگیری اجزاء متشكل ناوگان به ویژه در بخش طراحی و ساخت لكوموتیو، واگن، ماشین*آلات ریلی و بطور كلی لغت ماشین های ریلی (كشش) اطلاقی بر مسایل ناوگان حمل و نقل ریلی مانند لكوموتیو، واگن مسافری، واگنهای باری، سیستم*های ترمز، سیستم*های انتقال نیرو و ... است. فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته قادر خواهند بود كه در طرح ، ساخت و تعمیر و نگهداری ناوگان ریلی مهارتهای لازم را یافته و در كلیه واحدهای حمل و نقل ریلی مانند راه*آهن جمهوری اسلامی ایران، راه*آهن های شهری (مترو) ، شركتهای وابسته به راه*آهن، بنیاد مستضعفان و جانبازان، كارخانجات واگن پارس، شركتهای مهندسی و ... مشغول به فعالیت گردند.

هدف این رشته تربیت متخصصانی است كه بتوانند طراحی ، انتخاب بهینه ، بهبود سیستم نگهداری ، تعمیر ، بازسازی و ساخت وسائط نقلیه ریلی را بر عهده بگیرند .

درست است كه 51 واحد رشته مهندسی ماشین های ریلی در مقطع لیسانس با رشته مهندسی مكانیك طراحی جامدات مشترك است، اما دانشجویان این رشته 6 واحد اصلی و 27 واحد تخصصی نیز می*گذرانند و همین واحدها، آنان را برای ورود به میدان اصلی كار و حل مشكلات صنعت راه*آهن مثل مشكلات طراحی و مشكل شكست قطعات آماده می*كند. یعنی به جای آن كه ما یك مهندس مكانیك را پس از فارغ*التحصیلی? دو سال آموزش دهیم تا تخصص لازم را برای ورود به صنعت راه*آهن كسب كند، یك مهندس ماشین های ریلی را در همان چهارسال دوره لیسانس برای حل مشكلات ویژه وسائط نقلیه ریلی آماده می*كنیم.

مهندس ماشین های ریلی یك مهندس خوب مكانیك است كه تخصص ویژه در زمینه راه*آهن دارد. برای مثال سیستم تأسیسات یك قطار به عنوان یك وسیله در حال حركت با تأسیسات یك ساختمان متفاوت است و یك مهندس ماشین های ریلی باید بتواند سیستم*های قطار را به گونه*ای طراحی كند كه انعطاف لازم را برای مقابله با شرایط آب و هوایی نقاط مختلفی كه از آن می*گذرد، داشته باشد و هوای داخل قطار در هر صورت مطبوع و متعادل باشد و یا در اتومبیل سیستم ترمز، یك كشنده 10 یا 20 تنی را نگه می*دارد اما در سیستم ریلی باید ترمزی را طراحی كرد كه تحمل بیش از دهها هزار تن را داشته باشد. بدون شك چنین ترمزی سیستمی پیچیده*تر داشته و نیاز به تخصص ویژه دارد.

مهندسی سازه های ریلی

این رشته بستری مشابه رشته مهندسی عمران داشته و در دید تخصصی به منظور شناسایی مسیرهای گوناگون راه*آهن و مهارت در بهر*ه*گیری از اجزاء متشكل مجموعه راه*آهن به ویژه در بخش طراحی و اجرای زیرسازی و روسازی ، ساختمان و ابنیه فنی راه*آهن می*باشد و بطور كلی لغت سازه های ریلی اطلاقی است بر سازه*های فنی موجود در راه*آهن مانند: پل، تونل، دیوار حائل و ضامن، ساختمان ایستگاه، انبار و ....

فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته قادر خواهند بود كه در طرح ، نظارت ، اجرا و تعمیر و نگهداری مهندسی مرتبط با سازه های ریلی مهارتهای لازم را یافته و در كلیه واحدهای مرتبط با حمل و نقل ریلی مانند راه*آهن جمهوری اسلامی ایران، راه*آهن های شهری (مترو)*، شركتهای وابسته به راه*آهن، مجتمع فولاد مباركه، ذوب آهن ، بنیاد مستضعفان و جانبازان ، شركتهای مهندسی و ... مشغول به فعالیت گردند.

رشته سازه های ریلی در زمینه طراحی هندسی مسیر و زیرسازی و روسازی راه*آهن و سازه*های فنی گوناگون مانند: پل، تونل، دیوار و تراشه مطالعه می*كند. این رشته با رشته مهندسی عمران سازه شباهتهایی دارد و به همین دلیل برخی از استادان و دانشجویان مهندسی عمران معتقدند كه جامعه ما نیازی به فارغ*التحصیل سازه های ریلی ندارد. چون یك فارغ*التحصیل عمران می*تواند در زمینه های مرتبط با سازه های ریلی فعالیت نماید.

مهندسی سازه های ریلی با این كه دارای نقاط مشتركی با مهندسی عمران است و دانشجوی این رشته نیز تمامی دروس مربوط به تحلیل سازه*ها مانند استاتیك، مقاومت مصالح و تحلیل سازه*های 1 و 2 را می*گذراند و همچنین دروس طراحی را كاملا مطالعه می*كند؛ اما این رشته وجوه افتراق بسیاری نیز با رشته عمران دارد. برای مثال در رشته مهندسی عمران اطلاعاتی در زمینه هیدرولوژی ، هیدرولیك و سازه*های آبی داده می*شود در حالی كه یك مهندس سازه های ریلی نیازی به این اطلاعات ندارد و در عوض باید در زمینه ناوگان و مسیر حركت دروسی را بگذراند.

همچنین در زمینه زیرسازی و روسازی راه*آهن و ابنیه فنی این مسیر لازم است كه اطلاعات تخصصی داشته باشد، چون ابنیه فنی كه در خطوط راه*آهن به كار می*رود، تحت تاثیر نیروهای دینامیكی قرار می*گیرند، در حالی كه سازه*های متداول ، رفتاری غیر از این دارند. از همین*رو درسهای مربوط به این ابنیه در رشته راه*آهن با درسهایی كه در رشته عمران تدریس می*شود، متفاوت می*باشد. یعنی بخش طراحی این بناها در هر دو رشته مشترك بوده اما بخش رفتاری بناهای مورد نظر به دلیل تفاوت بین پل*های جاده*ای و پل*های آهنی متفاوت می*باشد.

مهندسی حمل و نقل ریلی

این رشته بستری مشابه رشته مهندسی صنایع داشته و بیانگر فن*آوری و علوم و روشهای بهره*برداری و مهارت در بكارگیری اجزاء متشكل راه*آهن (بستر و ناوگان) می*باشد و بطور كلی شامل مسائل مهندسی برنامه*ریزی و بهره*برداری از تجهیزات حمل و نقل ریلی مانند ایستگاه ، خط ، لكوموتیو، واگن و ... می شود. فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته قادر خواهند بود كه در طراحی و نظارت گرافهای حركت قطارها ، برنامه*ریزی و مدل*سازی حمل و نقل ریلی مهارتهای لازم را یافته و در كلیه واحدهای حمل و نقل ریلی مانند راه*آهن جمهوری اسلامی ایران، راه*آهن های شهری (مترو) ، شركتهای وابسته به راه*آهن، بنیاد مستضعفان و جانبازان، شركتهای مهندسی و ... مشغول به فعالیت گردند. مدیریت استفاده بهینه از منابع ، امكانات و تأسیسات شبكه راه*آهن و تجهیزات متحرك ریلی بر عهده مهندس حمل و نقل ریلی است.

فعالیت یك مهندس حمل و نقل ریلی به دو بخش عمده قبل از طراحی خط راه*آهن و بعد از طراحی خط تقسیم می*شود. كه در مرحله نخست مهندس حمل و نقل ریلی حجم مسافر و كالایی كه در خط مورد نظر جابه*جا خواهد شد، پیش*بینی كرده و بررسی می*كند كه آیا تأسیس این خط به صرفه می*باشد یا خیر و در مرحله بعد نیز به طراحی و برنامه*ریزی حركت قطارها می*پردازد تا تاخیر زمانی قطارها به پایین*ترین حد امكان برسد و هزینه*های راه*آهن كمتر شود. به عبارت دیگر بخش حمل و نقل ریلی یا بهره*برداری ، بخش نرم*افزاری راه*آهن است.

مهندسی حمل و نقل ریلی شبیه به مهندسی صنایع گرایش برنامه*ریزی و تحلیل سیستم*ها است. چون حدود 120 واحد از آن با رشته مهندسی صنایع مشترك است و هدف این رشته نیز تربیت متخصصانی است كه بتوانند با بهره*گیری از روشهای جدید و سیستماتیك و مدلهای ریاضی، مدیریت صنعت راه*آهن را بر عهده بگیرند؛ یعنی از یك سو به برنامه*ریزی ترافیك خطوط بپردازند، تا مشخص گردد كه در هر ساعت چه قطاری باید حركت كند و در هر خط چند قطار مورد نیاز می*باشد؟ این باعث می*شود تا حركت قطارها از نظر اقتصادی مقرون به صرفه بوده و مشكل برخورد بین دو قطار پیش نیاید و از سوی دیگر مهندس حمل و نقل ریلی باید آمارگیری لازم را در ارتباط با مسافران و مشتریان انجام دهد و بر اساس این آمارها برنامه*ریزی كند تا صنعت راه*آهن با مشكلات كمتری روبرو شود.

وضعیت ادامه تحصیل در مقاطع بالاتر

این رشته از سال 81 در مقطع كارشناسی ارشد در شاخه راه*آهن برقی در دانشگاه علم و صنعت دانشجو می پذیرد.

رشته*های مشابه و نزدیك به این رشته

هر یك از شاخه*ها و گرایشهای این رشته مشابه رشته*ای خاص است به گونه*ای كه مهندسی ماشین های ریلی راه*آهن مشابه رشته مهندسی مكانیك، خصوصا طراحی جامدات ، مهندسی سازه های ریلی راه*آهن مشابه رشته مهندسی عمران و مهندسی حمل و نقل ریلی مشابه رشته مهندسی صنایع می*باشد.

وضعیت نیاز كشور به این رشته در حال حاضر

با توجه به تازه تأسیس بودن این رشته و با توجه به اینکه نظام حركت ریلی كشور نیاز به متخصصانی كارآمد در این زمینه دارد، به نظر می*رسد نیاز به فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته بیش از هر رشته*ای انكارناپذیر است.

جریه راه آهن

باپیشرفت سریع علوم و تكنولوژی در صنعت راه آهن و نقش سازنده آن در توسعه اقتصادی كشورها ، بالطبع همسو با علوم، سیستمهای حمل و نقل و خدمات ریلی نیز گسترش یافته است.

درنتیجه اداره صحیح و مناسب اینگونه سازمانها بصورت سیستماتیك مستلزم بكارگیری تكنیكهای علمی و پیشرفته می باشد.

مقیاس حمل و نقل ریلی و خدمات آن چنان گسترشی یافته كه رشته های مهندسی عمران ، صنایع ، مكانیك ، برق و… پاسخگویی كلیه مسائل این سازمانها نمی باشد . برای جبران چنین كمبودی در قرن حاضر از پیوند رشته های گوناگون علوم و مدیریت و روشهای مهندسی ، رشته جدیدی بنام مهندسی جریه راه آهن بوحود آمده است.

رشته مهندسی جریه راه آهن با مسائلی از قبیل كنترل و هماهنگی فعالیتهای ریلی ، طراحی لكوموتیو و واگن ، استفاده موثر از وسائط نقلیه ریلی و ماشین آلات و افزایش كارآیی سازمانهای در طرح و ایجاد یا بهبود سیستمهای متشكل ا زانسان ، وسائل نقلیه ریلی ، ماشین آلات ، لكوموتیو ، واگن كمك موثری نماید.

این دوره بیانگر تكنولوژی و علوم و روشهای بهره برداری ، شناسایی مسیرهای گوناگون راه آهن و مهارت د ر بهره گیری از اجزا متشكل یك مجموعه راه آهن (انسان - لكوموتیو - واگن - ماشین آلات خطی - ساختمان و تاسیسات ، علائم و ارتباطات ) به منظور حصول حداكثر كیفیت و كمیت خدمات راه آهن می باشد.

هدف از آموزش مجموعه ، تربیت كارشناسان آگاه به مسائل تكنولوژی و علوم مكانیكی خاص و جدید راه آهن از جمله اهداف این مجموعه در مرحله اول و نهایتا خودكفایی در صنعت عظیم راه آهن می باشد.

طول متوسط این دوره 4 سال است و برنامه های درسی آن در 8 ترم برنامه ریزی می شود و دانشجویان موظفند140 واحد تعیین شده این مجموعه بانضمام 272 ساعت كاراموزی در واحدهای صنعتی راه آهن اخذ نمایند.

طول هر ترم 17 هفته آموزش كامل است . مدت هر واحد درس نظری 17 ساعت و عملی و آزمایشگاهی 34 ساعت و كارگاهی 51 ساعت است .

فارغ التحصیلان این دوره میتوانند با آموخته های خویش عهده دار انجام طراحی و محاسبه اجزا و سیستمها و تعمیر و نگهداری و راهبری در بخش عمده ای از صنایع آلات ناقله ریلی گردند از قبیل :

1 - كارخانجات لكوموتیو سازی
2 - كارخانجات واگنهای مسافری
3 - كارخانجات واگنهای باری
4 - كارخانجات واگن پارس
5 - كارخانجات وابسته به صنایع مترو
6 - كارخانجات ماشین آلات روسازی راه آهن
7 - مدیریت و راهبری امور مربوطه در راه آهن جمهوری اسلامی ایران ، راه آهن های شهری . راه آهن های خصوصی (راه آهن شرقی بنیاد و … ) راه آهن مجتمع فولاد مباركه ، راه آهن ذوب آهن و...

----------

